# Forum tounrnament



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Has a forum tournament ever been done before? I was thinking it would be fun to have a just for fun(maybe a small pot) forum members only tourney. Preferably artificials,two man teams and either inshore slam or redfish. Would anybody be interested?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like a ton of fun. The question is who is gonna sit at the weigh station and not fish? LOL


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I hosted a tourny at Island Cove Marina. It was a good time!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine was an offshore tourny.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I would but I know nothing about the Pensacola waters. Know everything from OB to Mississippi, but unfortunately nothing about Pcola.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah thought of the fact that we have forums members from everywhere around here and it would add an advantage to the teams fishing the local waters. Maybe we could do a vote or something to figure out where to hold it. Does anyone have any better ideas?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

fsu alex said:


> Yeah thought of the fact that we have forums members from everywhere around here and it would add an advantage to the teams fishing the local waters. Maybe we could do a vote or something to figure out where to hold it. Does anyone have any better ideas?


 Forum tournament tour. 3 areas. Mobile Bay/Bama waters. Pensacola area. PC/Destin area. I'd be in but it would have to be over a period of time on weekends or during summer because I have school during the weeks.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I think weekends would be best and a fall series would produce bigger bags. Just redfish or slam? As far as the weigh ins we would have to find a volunteer or we would have to just trust each other not to cheat.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The Alabama Inshore Championship was set up in this manner: You can weight in 1 red, 1 spec, and 1 flounder. Each pound gets a point, and an extra 5 points for weighing in a slam. The PC leg might be kinda far for Mobile people to go to though, prefishing would mean stay overnight.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay Doh organizes the annual shark tourney.

He would be a good source of information such as participation and effort and such....


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

If there isn't much interest over there maybe we can just do Alabama and Pensacola. That point system sounds good to me.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

fsu alex said:


> If there isn't much interest over there maybe we can just do Alabama and Pensacola. That point system sounds good to me.


I think it would be cool for someone from Alabama and some from Pcola to team up.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

That would eliminate the disadvantage of not knowing the local water for sure. It would also be pretty gratifying to win in an area you've never fished in or at least place well.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*There was once a Red Fish Regatta tourny, which counted spots, taken by pics. The most spots won, if I remember correctly. Held at Fort McRae*

*Can not remember who on here organized it, but the trask talking was great, Where is Bonita Dan??*

*Claydoh does a shark tourny in the spring n Fall, the fish is measured, not weighed. Held at Fort McRae. *


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *There was once a Red Fish Regatta tourny, which counted spots, taken by pics. The most spots won, if I remember correctly. Held at Fort McRae*
> 
> *Can not remember who on here organized it, but the trask talking was great, Where is Bonita Dan??*
> 
> *Claydoh does a shark tourny in the spring n Fall, the fish is measured, not weighed. Held at Fort McRae. *




I think this was JimT's effort, I believe he did this for a few years in a row...


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Also, I think Dan won every year. :whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------

